# Marks left when Doing Transfers.



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

Still learning and wondering...
I HATE burn marks and have been doing this for a year and have maybe ONE complaint and I am assuming most just fade away with washing you would think more complaints Right?
Business is growing steadily and people are returning...
A few questions along this line.
Is it true most burn marks leave when Moisture returns?
to Avoid Burn marks can I increase Dwell time and reduce heat Or is it the Opposite, Reduce dwell time higher heat?
and Does Pressure affect the Burn/ mark Chances?
I'm not talking about that Nasty everyone can tell burn (have not done that yet) I'm talking about the Mark that is either around the edge the Size of the Paper or the Size of the entire platen most noticeable by Anal attentive owner.
And since we are asking.....
What is the diffrence or why does some marks stay the Size of the Paper and NOT the Platen...and The Opposite.
What causes this.

Thanks in advance and hope you undstand what I'm asking.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

These marks are not typically burn marks but rather the area where your pressing has removed the moisture from that area. The same thing happens when you iron clothes. Moisture will come back in a short amount of time, usually before you can even deliver. Some release papers will prevent the release of moisture which is why sometimes you see the square of the paper rather than an entire press square.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

do you use teflon sheets between your design and the heat platen? i haven't had your problem since i started using them.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend using a Teflon sheet, this typically takes 15 degrees away from the print and you may have application problems because you will not be at the correct temperature.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

suew said:


> I wouldn't recommend using a Teflon sheet, this typically takes 15 degrees away from the print and you may have application problems because you will not be at the correct temperature.


I agree with that


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Me too, I never use any sheets to cover the light transfer papers. It affects my temp. However, I have regretted not using any sheets at time because sometimes I printed on the wrong side of my transfer paper and so my paper stuck to the heat press platen and was incredibly hard to clean off!

Oh and the burn marks are even more noticeable on red. Sometimes it goes away and sometimes it doesn't if the shirt is dyed red with sublimation ink.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry for the ignorance, but I have teflon sheets on top and bottom of my press installed permanently, does that means I should press with a temperature 15degrees higher to compensate for that ?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yes. if you lose temp because of the sheets just adjust it higher. alot of this business is finding what's right for you. you don't have to go by exactly what the manufacturer recommends. play around with the settings till you get what's good for you. i've been going hotter with temp and harder with pressure and never had a problem with anything sticking and i've also now cut down 100% on marks.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Rhinestones fun said:


> Me too, I never use any sheets to cover the light transfer papers. It affects my temp. However, I have regretted not using any sheets at time because sometimes I printed on the wrong side of my transfer paper and so my paper stuck to the heat press platen and was incredibly hard to clean off!
> 
> Oh and the burn marks are even more noticeable on red. Sometimes it goes away and sometimes it doesn't if the shirt is dyed red with sublimation ink.


This is very true, we done a vinyl print on a red t-shirt yesterday, me being a newbie I paniced a great deal lol but within 10 mins it was back to normal, I assumed it's because of the moisture.


----------



## BOABS (Apr 11, 2009)

I am fairly new to transfers, I do them when I need to but always have that platen mark like it burned the shirt. I'm doing a spandex type material and it looks like crap. The plastisol transfer looks great but the the part that the paper didn't cover but was on the platen looks bad. I also have teflon top and bottom. Is that type of material encompassed in the above discussion or is it a different situation? I'd appreciate any imput.

Thanks


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

BOABS said:


> I am fairly new to transfers, I do them when I need to but always have that platen mark like it burned the shirt. I'm doing a spandex type material and it looks like crap. The plastisol transfer looks great but the the part that the paper didn't cover but was on the platen looks bad. I also have teflon top and bottom. Is that type of material encompassed in the above discussion or is it a different situation? I'd appreciate any imput.
> 
> Thanks


I'm assuming most, if not all, heat presses have teflon platens. Do you not use release paper to protect your platens? If not, I suggest you do, and if you do try A3 instead.

V


----------



## BOABS (Apr 11, 2009)

I use teflon sheets. My machine is probably the first one ever made. It's a Quick Set automatic that sounds like one of those machines that grind up the blacktop streets. Anyway, I do have silicon and non silicon curing paper that came with my tjet but I never used it. I'll give it a try. Which one do you think would be best for the spandex material?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

BOABS said:


> I use teflon sheets. My machine is probably the first one ever made. It's a Quick Set automatic that sounds like one of those machines that grind up the blacktop streets. Anyway, I do have silicon and non silicon curing paper that came with my tjet but I never used it. I'll give it a try. Which one do you think would be best for the spandex material?


the most important thing is to have something between the platen and the shirt. the transfer is fine but like you said what ever area left unprotected gets the scorched look. i use kraft paper and teflon sheets depending on the specifics of the job. maybe you've got the temperature too high for that material? (or the dwell time) has this happened with other jobs with different material? if so you might want to think about getting a thermometer to check out your platen to see if it's regulated correctly.


----------

